# Remote Coding Tests - Any suggestions



## tmr1965 (Sep 17, 2013)

Can anyone tell me if and when you take a test for a remote coding job if you don't pass the test do they allow you to retake it and do they offer training to get you prepared for a position?  I do have my CPC, but at least when you take that you know what to study for the test.  Any suggestions on what area of coding I should study to pass a remote coding test?


----------



## Lynda Wetter (Sep 17, 2013)

tmr1965 said:


> Can anyone tell me if and when you take a test for a remote coding job if you don't pass the test do they allow you to retake it and do they offer training to get you prepared for a position?  I do have my CPC, but at least when you take that you know what to study for the test.  Any suggestions on what area of coding I should study to pass a remote coding test?



I havent seen where they let you retake or offer training.  The prpose of the test is to see your skill level and to see if it matches the criteria for the position they are filling.


----------

